# Boatless in Pensacola



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey everybody, I really love to fish and I get motivated to go everytime I get on this site even if I've just got in from fishing! But sadly, I do not have a boat or kayak so I'm limited to the banks and piers and bridges in this area. 

I guess what I'm asking is, without giving me your own personal spots, do you know of any good bank fishing or of any subdivision ponds that don't require a stealthy entrance and exit?:whistling:

Thanks for your time and knowledge.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

You had me and you lost me. What's wrong with a little stealth? Wish I could help you out but my freshwater fishing without a boat experience doesn't extend much out of Okaloosa County. We used to always just wade the creeks and rivers that were shallow enough to wade. I've caught plenty of bream and bass wading up and down Blackwater River. Of course over here Blackwater River is substantially smaller than it is where it hits the bay.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

id watch fishing in subdivision ponds .some have home owners associations that would love to lock you up for trespassing.golf courses are just about the same.what general area do you live in would be a good thing to share ?and remember that game warden is about the stealthiest person youll ever come acrossand hes already got you on video.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

There's several lakes along Escambia River, up 29. Cotton lake, Bluff Springs, Salters Lake, Little Williams...all decent bank fishing and public.


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, I live right off of scenic hwy by the GE plant. I've tried that pier off of Hwy 90 headed toward Pace/Milton but have NEVER had any bites there. What I mean by stealthy entrance and exit is I want to be able to fish without looking over my shoulder for some game warden or some guy from the homeowners association looking to flex his "muscle" about HIS neighborhood. 
@Yakavelli thank you for all those suggestions. Before this info I was basically using google earth and some site called fishing spots or something to find lakes or streams or whatever, only to be lead to private property or inaccesible water. I am in school and I work and I have a 18 month old daughter so I don't have a lot of time to get out there but when I do go I want to just relax and fish you know?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Boatless Fishing*

Watch where you fish! Those golf course and subdivision ponds are often heavily polluted with pesticide and fertilizer runoff. C2


----------

